
How Riot Games shares its Worlds competition worldwide - iamwpj
https://technology.riotgames.com/news/engineering-esports-tech-powers-worlds
======
ArtWomb
Incredible insight into the scale of modern esports. My understanding was they
were moving to public cloud for most players but it seems that competitive
invitational tournaments require higher standard. JPEG-XS bitrates also look
very impressive ;)

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-payload-rtp-
jpegxs-02](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-payload-rtp-jpegxs-02)

